
Introduction to Algorithms (2011) - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUl4u3cNGP61Oq3tWYp6V_F-5jb5L2iHb
======
ryeights
Related: [https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-006-introduction-to-algorithms-fall-2011/)

------
dmh2000
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/algorithms-
part1](https://www.coursera.org/learn/algorithms-part1)

------
cpursley
Can anyone recommend an algorithm Mooc with a functional programing focus
(i.e., not Java)?

~~~
miguelr2201
While i haven't find a MOOC, this list of resources for learning CS from a
functional programming perspective might help you.

[https://functionalcs.github.io/curriculum/#orgeff02fd](https://functionalcs.github.io/curriculum/#orgeff02fd)

~~~
cpursley
This is just the kind of thing that I've been looking for, thank you.

------
humble_engineer
Thank you for this, I am a self taught software engineer about 3-4 years into
my career and I've been studying lots of algorithms on my free time,
especially using HackerRank to solve the problems with Python. It's nice to
have such a complete list of lectures like this. I struggle remembering all
the operations on the data structures like percolate a tree, or some types of
graph operations.

------
ppaabbs
Thanks. Very interesting.

------
caspper69
Better than the Fall 2015 6.046J where the TA admits he's never implemented
the tree algorithm he's teaching in code. At MIT. As a graduate student.

Let that sink in.

~~~
denzil_correa
You don’t need to implement algorithms in order to teach them.

